# Heres my layout!



## CarlK18 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well guys so far this is my layout, If you notice the grass is being removed from around the piers, because I decided I did not like it. Not done with the ballast yet but Im getting there. 


I do have a question on the mountain; to make the mountain I used newspaper and plaster cloth, I then proceeded to paint a section of if it to see how it would look. My problem is you can still easily tell that its plaster cloth. I heard of using a mud like substance, but I dont know what that is, if you guys could give me some advice on how to make this mountain as real as looking as possible I would be very happy!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Everything you need to know about building a cool Mountain right here!

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6374

Sean is the Man when it comes to this. I have followed his directions and I am very happy with the results.  So is Sean!


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Carl, I use the same method you do, only once I have finished with the plaster cloth, I mix up a batch of plaster paris and kinda smooth it on over the plaster cloth. You can make it as rough looking as you want. Use a pair of rubber gloves for this to protect the hands. Also running a soft old brush over it will give some texture.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Plaster is the best, is allows easier craving if you want the extra fine detail. Mixing plaster is a mess and a pain though. If you just want to fill the holes on the plaster cloth, regular spackle (joint compound) is the fast, cheapest way. The spackle dries supper quick in thin coats but is harder to carve into with detail. Just stick some on your finger and rub it in. Both materials have their places. I have been using the spackle the most and plaster to do finial touch ups. 
Your mountain came out great :thumbsup: old school techniques always work 
imho


----------



## CarlK18 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks every one! never though about using spackle and since i have some already in the house thats probably what ill use when i get back to working on it during the weekend!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Spackle is cheap and quick - I use it for filler on mountains, track (ballast to ground), and other areas that need fill. I use acrylic paint to cover and it looks pretty good.

I like your layout - keeps the updates coming:thumbsup:


----------

